# New Hav Owner Intro!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello girls!!
I have been reading and waiting forever to be able to post and now I can!! Woooo-hooooooo!!!

Anywho, my name is Tammy and we got our first (and only...LOL) Havanese about a month ago from a wonderful lady up in Oregon!
She was 14 weeks when we brought her home and is fully entering her mischevious stage, stealing everything she can get her teeth on and running like Hell several times a day! LOL She was born June 12th!

Potty training is going very well, as long as I pay attention to her signs and the time! 
I could use some advice on how to train her to ring a bell when she needs to go out though, I can't figure out how to do it! I know the theory and I ring it every time she goes out, but she hasn't caught on yet...
Oh, our Hav's name is Tillie! She started puppy classes last weekend and was the star of the show! she is SO smart, it amazes me! Although she is having a hard time around the other dogs, she is very cautious and seems to be scared. I am hoping that with more exposure to other dogs she will be okay.
ummmmm, so hello to everyone I am so happy to be able to post now!!! :wave:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Tillie's Mom and Tillie!!!!! Oh Tillie sure is cute!!!! Lucky you, a new puppy in the house. Can't wait to see more pictures and watch her grow.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the welcome!! I have already learned SO much just by reading through a ton of the threads and now I am looking forward to getting to know other Hav moms!!!
This is such a fun and informative forum!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Tillie is beautiful and I love her coloring. To teach the bell just ring it with your foot or hold her paw and tap the bell -- then open the door and take her out. She will soon learn that it's the bell that makes the door open so she can go potty. When they first learn they will drive you nuts for a week or two just wanting to go play, but it soon becomes known mostly for potty.

Thanks for sharing the picture and I hope you love to use your camera. We love pictures on this site.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Tillie is beautiful and I love her coloring. To teach the bell just ring it with your foot or hold her paw and tap the bell -- then open the door and take her out. She will soon learn that it's the bell that makes the door open so she can go potty. When they first learn they will drive you nuts for a week or two just wanting to go play, but it soon becomes known mostly for potty.

Thanks for sharing the picture and I hope you love to use your camera. We love pictures on this site.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're excited to have you join us too. Welcome to the group. Your Tillie is just adorable and she's obviously being true to the hav personality. She'll delight you with her inventiveness and her sheer sense of fun. The potty stuff just takes time. She'll get the ringing of the bell. Give her a little while. You'll probably be sorry she did when she rings it nonstop to get out.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am having the same bell problem with Jack. He goes up to the door and stop 2 inches from the bell. The only time he has rung the bell was when he really really had to go and threw his entire body at the door. The bell just happened to be in the way. 

Jack has his first puppy class last week, too. During free play, he spend most of the time hiding behind my legs and fear-growling at all of the puppies - even the other Hav puppy. (Duke snarled first.) egads!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Remember that a HUGE part of puppy class is specifically FOR socialization. Your puppies will become more comfortable with the other dogs over time if the trainer is careful to manage the situation well. (not letting big wild puppies bowl over little ones, etc) As long as your puppy is not getting hurt or terrorized by a wild pup who won't leave them alone, try very hard to nonchalantly change your position WITHOUT EVEN LOOKING AT YOUR PUP. You want to be there to intervene if necessary, but you don't want to give them the opportunity to hide behind you for no reason, either. You should see them become braver and more curious about other puppies with a similar energy level pretty quickly. (no little dog should EVER be subjected to a much bigger, wild pup who might, even accidentally, hurt them!)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome she is a gorgeous little girl!! you sound like you are having fun!!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome TM! She is ADORABLE! You are in for the treat of your life with your little Hav. Don't give up on the bell ringing. I actually have on on every door in the house that they dogs go through. They eventually get the idea that it is the way to get to the next room. She will catch on.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Tammy and Tillie. Tillie is gorgeous! Enjoy the puppy days.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to you and Tillie! I've had my baby, Eli, for one month and three weeks but who is counting? I was just telling DH yesterday how much joy Eli has brought to our lives. It's impossible not to smile every time we see his cute face and he has us cracking up with his antics all the time. The grab and run is very familiar; he hasn't met a piece of paper he doesn't like. At least 5x a day I catch myself saying, "Swiper, no swiping!" LOL. Dora the Explorer didn't just teach my kids a thing or two!

Eli was born June 6 so he is about a week older than Tillie. Potty training has been a challenge. He's normally 100% reliable when I am. I need to carefully watch his food/water intake, napping, etc... and make sure he goes out 90 - 120 minutes on the clock. And, when he goes outside I have to wait him out to be sure he goes potty. That's probably the most frustrating thing. I also just purchased a bell to place near the door. We're working on it but he hasn't gotten it yet. It does frustrate me that he has accidents, particularly since he goes 10 or more hours at night with no problem.

We started puppy classes about 3 weeks ago. He is clearly the smartest dog there. I agree with what everyone else says, socialization is so important. I can't emphasize that enough. The trainer should quickly see the personality of each dog in the class and give pointers on how/ with whom to socialize the dog with during play time. Eli is surprisingly dominant. In the beginning I thought it was cute that he jumped over every dog he met. Now I know he must meet dogs face to face, and we need to limit the types of play that bring out aggression.

This forum has been a life saver and I'm so appreciative to those who share their knowledge and experience.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi! I am new here too (although I have already met some members in person). Welcome!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> Remember that a HUGE part of puppy class is specifically FOR socialization. Your puppies will become more comfortable with the other dogs over time if the trainer is careful to manage the situation well. (not letting big wild puppies bowl over little ones, etc) As long as your puppy is not getting hurt or terrorized by a wild pup who won't leave them alone, try very hard to nonchalantly change your position WITHOUT EVEN LOOKING AT YOUR PUP. You want to be there to intervene if necessary, but you don't want to give them the opportunity to hide behind you for no reason, either. You should see them become braver and more curious about other puppies with a similar energy level pretty quickly. (no little dog should EVER be subjected to a much bigger, wild pup who might, even accidentally, hurt them!)


Couldn't agree more - Karen beat me to this - I also wanted to say welcome and good for you for starting puppy classes. You will be very happy you focused on socializing now.

In our puppy class larger puppies and smaller puppies were completely separated for play time. This helped.

Our trainer also picked up fear immediately and we all worked with those puppies specifically to help them to become more confident.

Good luck!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, my instructor told me to lean against the wall and provide enough space for Jack to hide behind my legs if he wants but ignore him. No babytalk or coddling. 

Hopefully, tonight will be better. Jack is very skittish.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well hello! :biggrin1:
And welcome~!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tillie's mom and Tillie! 

AND a big, warm :welcome: to the forum!!! Your excitement is contagious and being a hav mom *changes* you (for the better ) They do bring lots of smiles and I have made so many wonderful life long friends through Gucci, I feel blessed!

Here's my 2 cents, I do agree on puppy class, it will help socialize her and give you some great tips.

ALSO, make sure that YOU don't feel nervous and try to feel/portray happy and excited to see another dog. They really can sense your anxiety or fear, so if you are uncomfortable (even if you are uncomfortable because you are worried about Tillie, she won't understand that..she'll just know you are uncomfortable and anxious. So be very aware of your state of mind, they are very in tune and perceptive.

For the bells, hmmm...We do bells and it has been a godsend on potty training. What I remember doing was me being outside and not letting her out until she rang the bell from the other side. Her bells are on a sliding glass door with a screen, so I kept the screen closed and the door open just enough for her to get through, However...It could be done with a regular door but you may need some help on the other side coaxing her to ring the bell to come to you. I would also ring the bell, or help her ring the bell before we went out there so she could potty... But my advice, put something on the other side of the door she really wants, you...a steak...lol (kidding) and do that a few times and she'll get it.

Havanese aren't the easiest to housebreak, especially if you only have one and the can't learn from the pack, but they are very bright and eager to please and some do catch on quickly w/o any regression.

We are so happy to hav you here :whoo: and can't wait to see more pictures!! SHE is a doll!

Kara


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome! Tillie is beautiful! Glad to see you here!

I don't have an advice on the bell, but it sounds like you already have some good feedback from others who use that system. Keep us posted!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Tammy and Tilly,your Tilly has very similar colouring to our Nellie, who is 6 weeks older than Tilly,our other Hav is pictured in my avatar and signature pic,his name is Dizzie.Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of Tilly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome and glad to see you are taking puppy classes. Here is a video on puppy classes, by the guy that invented them.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Tonight's class went better than last week. Jack's tail wasn't firmly tucked but at half-mast. It once actually returned its normal position. Yay! He still hid behind my legs during playtime but let another puppy hide with him. A cute little Vizsla girl - she was a younger woman-only 10 wks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

As for bell ringing ,I'm not a fan, I have to agree with this article. But if bell ringing is your goal, I would make sure your dog is reliable first ,before teaching it. Here's the article. http://responsibledog.wordpress.com...using-a-signal-to-indicate-need-to-eliminate/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Tammy & Tillie! She's a really cute girl and it sounds like you're having lots of fun with her. As for the bells, we just would take Abby's paw and hit the bells and then open the door. She caught on pretty fast!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a word of encouragement. My little guy hid behind me firmly for the first 2 weeks of the 'puppy play sessions' I went to. Initially he stayed in an expen the trainer used to keep the shy/nervous safe from the really crazy rambuctious dogs until they get their confidence up. I was in the expen but basically ignored him while he hung out with other shy/scared dogs for the first 2 weeks. Then he started wanting to come out of the expen and was quickly doing RLH's. He is so mellow and friendly though, often the trainer asked to put him back in the expen to help the scared dogs get comfortable. 

Now he, at 11 months, is almost too friendly with other dogs. He quickly makes friends at the small dog park. On our walks, he always wants to say hi at least. He can move on quickly on my command, but I do feel bad for owners of the more high-strung dogs who often start pulling in leashes and barking if they can't play. He doesn't even get scared of the big dogs (his new girlfriend is a golden mix) - even the not so friendly ones. There are a quite a few pit bulls (sigh, the south) we pass, and Marlowe is contentedly wagging his tail wanting to say hi, even if the other dog growls or snaps in his direction (owners always have a short leash at least).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay a puppy Tillie's age!! We can go through all this together!
Tillie is doing really good with potty training and she has sniffed the bell a few times and I say do you need to go POTTY every time she does accidently bump into it! I'm sure she'll get the hang of it soon!
Any ideas on how or what to use to potty train her to a potty pad or a litter box in the house? It is getting very cold and rainy here and it sure would be nice if she would use the potty pads once in awhile! LOL
I'm encouraged to hear that hopefully the fear of bigger dogs will lessen as she is around them more and more...! Puppy class again tomorrow!

Also, just wanting to make sure it's a Hav thing ... does anyone else's Hav sit between your FEET while you are on the potty!? LOL

Tammy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes!!! It is going to take me a LONG time to remember everyone, but I am excited to see some other Havs Tillie's age! I look forward to our adventures together!! 
KATIE ~ thanks for the welcome and I am so thankful for your help, guidance, freindship, encouragment and willingness to help a first time dog owner!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh and here are a few more pictures for all you picture fans out there!


----------

